# No smbmount though I have smbfs in kernel and samba emerged

## Jarjar

What's the deal?  :Confused: 

```

work / # grep SMB /proc/config

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

```

```

*  net-fs/samba

      Latest version available: 2.2.8

      Latest version installed: 2.2.8

```

```

work / # ls /usr/bin|grep '(smb|samba)'

work / # 

```

I get some errors when emerging though, it seems.

I'm not sure how to log all output, but here's my try:

emerge samba > /sambalog 2>>/sambalog

Correct? If it is, here's the resulting file:

http://w1.184.telia.com/~u18411604/sambalog.txt (up within 1 minute)

I'm pretty sure I got some error messages that didn't make it into the file.  :Confused: 

If there's any better way of logging it, please tell me.

And in case I wasn't clear enough: I just can't mount samba shares since I don't have /usr/bin/smbmount.

----------

## caffiend

Look closely and you'll see that smbmount is just a symboic link. Does /sbin/mount.smbfs actually exist?

```
>>> /sbin/mount.smbfs -> /usr/bin/smbmount
```

Although you aren't supposed to call it directly, rather use

```
mount -t smbfs //server/mountpoint /local/path
```

----------

## Jarjar

Doesn't that mean that mount.smbfs is a symlink to /usr/bin/smbmount?

The symlink (/sbin/mount.smbfs) exists, smbmount does not.

mount -t smbfs doesn't work either, I just get wrong fs type/bad superblock etc.

Edit:  :Shocked: 

```

work root # emerge samba | grep nls

configure.in:492: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

configure.in:493: warning: AC_TRY_RUN called without default to allow cross compiling

install: cannot stat `source/bin/nmblookup': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbclient': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbpasswd': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbstatus': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/testparm': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/testprns': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/make_smbcodepage': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/make_unicodemap': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/make_printerdef': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/rpcclient': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbspool': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbcacls': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbclient': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbmount': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbumount': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/wbinfo': No such file or directory

chmod: failed to get attributes of `/var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/smbumount': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbd': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/nmbd': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/swat': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbfilter': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/debug2html': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbmnt': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/smbcontrol': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/winbindd': No such file or directory

chmod: failed to get attributes of `/var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/sbin/smbmnt': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/libsmbclient.so': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/libsmbclient.a': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/nsswitch/pam_winbind.so': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/bin/pam_smbpass.so': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/nsswitch/libnss_wins.so': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `source/nsswitch/libnss_winbind.so': No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 256: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_smbcodepage: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 265: /var/tmp/portage/samba-2.2.8/image//usr/bin/make_unicodemap: No such file or directory

```

I tried |grep nls because I though I saw some nls errors fly by. This is obviously printed anyway 'cause it's being printed to stderr.

What's going on here?  :Confused: 

----------

## caffiend

 *Quote:*   

> Doesn't that mean that mount.smbfs is a symlink to /usr/bin/smbmount?

 

Hmm, it sure does...

bash-2.05b$ ls -l /sbin/mount.smbfs 

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Nov 29 18:28 /sbin/mount.smbfs -> /usr/bin/smbmount

maybe try this...

```
emerge unmerge samba

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/samba*

emerge -u portage
```

----------

## Jarjar

Nope, seems I'm getting the same thing.

I COULD give up with samba and use some other network FS instead (NFS isn't as easy though).

I'm using samba at the server since I'm a usually a windows user (  :Embarassed:  ), but I've switched(?) to gentoo now. Using a windows protocol UNIX<->UNIX might seem a little weird, right?  :Wink: 

----------

## caffiend

 *Quote:*   

> Using a windows protocol UNIX<->UNIX might seem a little weird, right?

 

Not really, I quit using NFS for the most part. Samba is much faster.

You are certain that you are running the kernel you built with smbfs? This is just getting too strange...

----------

## Jarjar

Yeah.

/proc/config wouldn't be lying  :Very Happy: 

It seems something is weird with the samba ebuild or so.. I'll try compiling from source (on my own..) later and see what happens.

----------

